# Norwegian: Godt nyttår og takk for det gamle!



## KaRiNe_Fr

Hello there, and happy new year! 

Could someone would be kind enough to help me understand this norwegian sentence?

Godt nyttår og takk for det gamle!

I guess it is a happy new year greetings and maybe a thanks for something else...

Thanks!


----------



## Henryk

Happy new year and thank you for the previous one.

But you should wait for the natives.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Yes, that's correct


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ah ok, I think it's a thanks back sentence, as I wish him happy new year.
Thanks a lot Henryk and Lemminkäinen! I whish you the best too.


----------



## Grefsen

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Could someone would be kind enough to help me understand this norwegian sentence?
> 
> Godt nyttår og takk for det gamle!





Henryk said:


> Happy new year and thank you for the previous one.



Is this a common New Year's greeting to use with family and friends who you have spent some special time with during the previous year?


----------



## vestfoldlilja

Yes, it's pretty common, but you don't need to have spent special time with them. 

We have other expressions as well, were we use takk in the same way, as in takk for sist - thank you for the last time we met/saw each other, takk for igår - thank you for yeasterday, and takk for meg - thank you for me. 

Of course they are not meant to be translated directly like this, and saying  anyone of the above in english doesn't sound right. It's just a way to express that you enjoyd the time you spent together. Takk for meg, is used when one is leaving a party or people whose house you've been to for a vistit to thank them for inviting you and the things you've been given there (food, drinks and such)


----------



## Grefsen

vestfoldlilja said:


> Yes, it's pretty common, but you don't need to have spent special time with them.


*Tusen takk for det vestfoldlilja!* 

I found this old thread when I was searching for commonly used New Year's greetings and was just wondering if it would sound strange to use *"Godt nyttår og takk for det gamle!*" to greet someone you had spent little or no time with during the previous year.  

Could someone please give me an example of another commonly used *nyttårs hils* that includes wishing for good health, happiness, and prosperity in the new year?

*P**å forh**ånd takk og godt **nyttår alle sammen!   *


----------



## JoakimG

"Godt" does not only mean happy, but you wish the person a good new year, so then it would include wishes for good health etc.


----------



## oskhen

Grefsen said:


> Could someone please give me an example of another commonly used *nyttårs hils* that includes wishing for good health, happiness, and prosperity in the new year?


 
A small correction if you don't mind: it's "nyttårshilsen"


----------



## Grefsen

JoakimG said:


> "Godt" does not only mean happy, but you wish the person a good new year, so then it would include wishes for good health etc.



*Tusen takk for det JoakimG! *

Yet another example of Norwegian efficiency.  




oskhen said:


> A small correction if you don't mind: it's "nyttårshilsen"



*Tusen takk også oskhen*! 

No, I don't mind at all.  As was mentioned recently in another thread, *"Et av mine nyttårsforsetter er å bli flinkere til å snakke norsk."  *

I'll also take this opportunity to say* "tusen takk alle sammen"* for everyone's patience helping me with compound nouns.  It looks like I've got a lot of work to do before I can expect an invitation to join the *norskgruppe  AMO (Astronomer Mot Orddeling).  *


----------

